# Before and After (Random shot)



## nemopaice (Mar 2, 2010)

So, a friend stopped over and walked in front of my green wall so I just took a random snap. Figured I can play with some different ways of masking away the green and I found my self trying different stuff on top of it. I kind of like how this snapshot turned out, considering. Just wanted other opinions and/or comments.


----------



## nemopaice (Mar 3, 2010)

Must not be as alright as I thought? Ow well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 12, 2010)

It's kinda neat, I dono if I like it or not but it is neat!  What sorts of PP did you do to it?


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good, effects you added make it different and cool, nice work


----------



## SusanMart (Apr 12, 2010)

It's a nice technique and a nice try, but I don't really like the result.

I mean it's useful to experiemnt butit looks too exaggerated.


----------

